# Child Stoker Cranks



## TWD

I'm looking for a set of Child Stoker Cranks, and am not having much luck. 

I know there are the Child Stoker Kits available for about $250, but what I'm after is just the crank itself. 

QBP carries the Child stoker BB shells made by problem solvers for about $55 and all of the other components of a child stoker kit (bb, rings, bolts, chain etc...) are easily adn cheaply sourced through QBP, but I'm having trouble finding the cranks themselves. 

What I'm looking for is cranks in the 125 - 140mm range, 110mm bolt circle diameter, square taper, and reverse pedal threads (same as tandem cranks for the captain position).

Anybody know if QBP carries cranks that fit this bill. Seems kinda odd that they would sell the child stoker BB-shell but not cranks to complete the kit. 

Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## phil.

Would this work?
http://www.chucksbikes.com/store/cr034.htm


----------



## TWD

phil. said:


> Would this work?
> http://www.chucksbikes.com/store/cr034.htm


Maybe. I believe the Chuck's bikes version is a 130mm bcd crank, since I emailed them and they said the smallest chainring they offer is a 38 tooth. 

I've already got a Burley child stoker kit for my road tandem, but I'm building up a mtb tandem and want to put a child stoker kit on it as well. Being a mtb tandem for off-road use, I'm planning on using 34T timing rings on the tandem cranks, and would like to use 34T rings on the child stoker kit as well. 

I suppose I could run 38T rings, on the child stoker kit with 34T timing rings on the tandem cranks. It may look a little odd, but I guess it would work. The other option would be to cannibalize my Burley stoker kit, and run it with 34T rings on the MTB tandem and then run the Chuck's bike cranks on the road tandem. Chuck's clamp won't fit the seat tube diameter on the road tandem, so I'd have to use the burley clamp with chucks cranks on the road tandem and vice versa on the mtb tandem. That is, assuming the chainline is the same on both stoker kits. 

OK...now my head hurts.

I'd still like the option of just buying the crank arms at a reasonable price.


----------



## LouD-Reno

We have these... http://www.davincitandems.com/comp.html#xt and I couldn't be happier (well, maybe a little)


----------

